# PM1340GT Solid Tool Post Riser



## springer (Feb 24, 2021)

So I have had my 1340GT for about 3 years now and have always had plans to make a solid tool post riser and just never got around to it. Well, with my recent acquisition of a Fadal VMC, I figured it was a perfect project to learn a little bit. I have never seen in person, been around or operated a CNC machine until about 3 months ago, so go easy on me if things aren’t right somewhere. I’m still learning.

Anyways, on to it. The main 2 reasons for wanting a solid tool post riser is for the added rigidity I see other claiming and because I run several of my tools upside down, I needed the riser to be about ¼” higher than the compound currently is. I’ve been spacing my tool holders up with a piece of HSS for years and it is annoying.

Started with a chunk of mild steel from eBay. This part was 2 setups, top side, flip and bottom side. Top side included contouring, 3d contouring for the slant sides, drilling, boring, rigid tapping and chamfering. 








Next, flip the part. I wanted to have the boss in the middle that will locate in the hold of the carriage for added rigidity. I wanted it to be a close fit and that is what I got. Loving this machine. 




Next was the “no turning back” point. Put the carriage in the vise and run the program. Fingers crossed. Simple drill, bore and then threadmill the threads because I did not have a bottom tap that would get the most threads from the hole depth. I could not go very deep without drilling into other features of the carriage underside. Also, I needed to locate on the center hole of the carriage as accurate as I could so everything would line up correctly. I left zero clearance for misalignment and figured I could come back and enlarge holes, etc. if I needed to. I didn’t need to tho, came out great. 






I didn’t get any pictures making the tool post stud, but here it is. Threaded ¾-16 in the riser with a larger boss to locate/square up the post to the riser. The post is about .070 larger than the factory one, it has a nice slip fit through the tool post. It is also 1045 steel which combined with the larger diameter and method of attachment to the riser, should flex significantly less than the factory one. Top thread is 24 tpi which I figured would give me higher clamping force on the tool post. The nut is 12L14 which I have found to feel much nicer than regular steel, probably just in my head tho…

Let me know what you think...


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 24, 2021)

That is an impressive surface finish.  Wow!


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 24, 2021)

Very nicely done!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 24, 2021)

That's really amazing, well done!


----------



## slodat (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice work! What are the four smaller threaded holes for?


----------



## springer (Feb 24, 2021)

I put them there in case i decided i needed more support to keep the toolpost from twisting during cuts.  I can make some quick blocks with set screws in them to bolt down there.  I doubt i will, but they are there if i need them.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Feb 24, 2021)

That looks great springer. You might as well go ahead and make a squaring plate. Here's how I did mine:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...-for-my-13-x40-lathe.84847/page-4#post-754610


----------



## springer (Feb 24, 2021)

Good idea, that is the reason i made the tapped holes on top.  I will likely do something similar.


----------



## Watchwatch (Feb 24, 2021)

That looks awesome. I’d love to have one for my 1236T. Let me in now if you are interested is selling one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Feb 25, 2021)

SO,  you want to be a hobby machinist, and you need a part for your manual lathe, Then you bust out your CNC Mill, and make a b*t*hn' riser block, yeah, OK


----------



## BGHansen (Feb 25, 2021)

Great surface finish on the contour.  Curious what you used for your steps in the Z-axis.  Or did you use a tapered end mill?  Must have taken a few minutes (hours?) to do so fine of steps to get that finish.  Looks like you might be onto a niche business!

Bruce


----------



## springer (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks. I used the ramp toolpath in fusion and a 10 thou step down. Machining time on that toolpath says 59 mins but I vaguely remember it only taking about 45-50 minutes for some reason. 

I wouldn't mind making a few for people but things like this usually take more time than someone would want to pay for. For me on my own projects time is free haha.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 25, 2021)

nice - very nice work!!


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 25, 2021)

Nice job on the modelling.  I hear you on the convenience of a decent VMC.  I've been playing with a comparable Bridgeport offering for a few years, and for me it is a game changer as far as milling goes (not that I'm about to be getting rid of the manual mills) - it opens up some great options.  A CNC lathe would be fun to play with, but I've never felt there was a lathe project I couldn't handle because it wasn't CNC.

I still have not sorted out the solid modelling and generating tool paths (worked through Titan's 1M and 2M tutorials but there isn't a good DX32 post processor).  Straight up G coding works pretty good ("on my own projects time is free" - that's the way it works around here too).

Thank you for sharing, the solid tool post riser looks great.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Feb 26, 2021)

springer said:


> I wouldn't mind making a few for people but things like this usually take more time than someone would want to pay for. For me on my own projects time is free haha.



Simplify the design. That should be your mantra. Simplify the design. Simplify the design. *Simplify the design.* 

Get rid of all of that 3D profiling. Make it have a simple flat step that is the same height as the top of the bolt heads. Mine is like that and it doesn't collet that many chips. If you used longer bolts you wouldn't need to machine away so much material there anyway.

Use a grade 8 bolt or stud instead of that turned stud and nut. 

*Optimize every operation. *

Then set it up so you can run them when the machine is just idling anyway. Load one up in the vise anytime your machine is just sitting there idling. Make a couple and throw them on eBay (or here in the classifieds). I'd be willing to bet you could sell them at at a 50% margin. 

I've made a lot of money that way while I'm eating my breakfast, watching TV, etc.


----------



## springer (Feb 26, 2021)

Good call on making them simpler.  I just did the 3d profiling on mine for fun, and well, it was for me.  I do think that is kind of nice looking tho...


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh, I totally get that. It's for you. It SHOULD make you smile every time you use it.  ;^)


----------



## davidpbest (Feb 28, 2021)

Great job.  Love the curved contoured edges.  Not having a CNC, I couldn't quite get to that aspect, but since I added a solid tool post mount to my PM1340, I haven't had it off for compound use in 2+ years.  Adds significantly to the rigidity.   Here is my effort on this, including how I staked the solid tool post for re-registration when it's take off and put back on.   I pinned an L-shaped registration ledge to the top of the sold tool post mount.   Have a _*l*_*ook here.*


----------



## springer (Mar 2, 2021)

Very nice, David.  Yours, among other were my inspiration in making this one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

